
Today’s developers are screwed, just like they were in 1976 - mhb
https://thenextweb.com/contributors/2018/05/26/for-eager-robot-developers-its-1976-all-over-again/
======
sharemywin
At least in the 70's there were dumb terminals and you could timeshare
computers.

